# Minikin Reborn 168w - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/8/17)

They have arrived and oh check that price out 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-asmodus-minikin-reborn-168w

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45 (12/8/17)

Will u guys b getting the all black version?


----------

